# Suche Fireworks MX Tutorial



## FOXhound (23. Oktober 2002)

Hi Leutz!

Ich such nun seit ein paar Tagen im netz nach nem ausfürhlichen
Tutorial für Fireworks MX.
Ich habe schon in vielen Suchmaschinen gesucht find aber nichts.
Kann mir jemand von euch sagen wo ich so eins finde das mir auch
ein bischen die schritte zeit wie ich eine Homepage mit Fireworks
mache?
Mir ist wichtig das es nicht die fertige Datei ist sondern der Weg.

Danke schonmal

P.S. Wenn jemand lust hat mir ein bischen Fireworks zu erklären addet mich im ICQ.


----------



## Christoph (23. Oktober 2002)

http://www.tutorialsuche.de/tutorials.php?kategorie=Fireworks  <=Tutorials
 bringt dir sicher ergebnisse (google usw.)

aber auch macromedia.com hilft ein bissl


----------



## FOXhound (23. Oktober 2002)

Danke!

Da werde ich bestimmt ein bischen was finden!
Aber leider sind das nur ein paar einzelne sachen.
Ich denke da an sowas wie ein Buch.
Naja wenns das nicht gibt habe ich pech .

Danke nochmal


----------



## Nofear (26. Oktober 2002)

Hallo FoxHound!

Melde dich mal per Mail bei mir!

lighthammer007@web.de

nofear17@uni.de


kann dir sciherlich weiterhelfen


----------



## Stephan Zesiger (19. November 2002)

Hi fireworkers

Habe seit einer Woche studio mx. Total begeistert bin ich von fireworks. Das Programm ist super logisch aufgebaut. komme aus der flash-ecke und fand mich in fireworks auf anhieb zu recht. Das Coole ist ja, das es objekt-orientiert aufgebaut ist. auch mit dem eigenschaftsinspektor und so. der Hammer ! Hab vor freude gleich mein ps von der platte gekippt. Nun zu meinen Fragen:

Hab die Tuts in der eingebauten Hilfe bereits gelöst und suche deshalb nach weiterem Stoff...

Weiss jemand, ob es für fireworks gute plugies gibt ?

Wie ist der Exchange auf diesem Board bezüglich Fireworks. Läuft da was oder herrscht gähnende Leere ?

c u & thx for replies
s k y l a



-


----------



## Nofear (21. November 2002)

*Hallo :. Skyla .:*

Zum Exchange will ich folgendes sagen:

Früher gab es hier ein extra Forum, nämlich das "Fireworks Forum".
Da hier offentsichtlich keiner die fast unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten von FW wahrgenommen hat, herrscht "gähnende Leere".

Zu den Plugins:

Die meisten Plugins sind kostenpflichtig= $$$
Aber natürlich gibt es auch Free Filter.
Hier hast du mal ne kleine Liste für FW.

Oder einfach map Google befragen.

Zu den Tutorials:

Es sind neue eingetroffen! Neues Update v 2.0
Falls du den Link haben willst, schreib mir ne PM oder Email, denn ich will keine Werbung verbreiten.

Also, hat mich gefreut einem Fireworker mal wieder zu begegnen 

cu


----------



## freeburger (21. November 2002)

Hallo Fireworker,

gibt es keine mehr oder weniger Große Fireworks Szene, auf der Suche im Netz stieß ich bisher nicht wirklich auf sagenhafte Fireworks Seiten.

Werke nun seit geraumer Zeit nur noch mit Fireworks, man könnte sagen, ein Anti-Photoshopper.

greez


----------



## Nofear (21. November 2002)

*@ freeburger*

WIll dir ja gerne ne Private Message schicken, aber hast keine EMail im Profil angegeben....

cu


----------

